

Restaurant Mobile Payment App War Heats Up - mpayments
http://mashable.com/2014/02/21/cover-restaurant-app/

======
mpayments
This is OpenTable's fight to lose but we could see a world in which different
apps win different cities. Still waiting to see if any can take this national.

